
“ B.C. to choose between 4 systems for electoral reform referendum - tempestn
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/electoral-reform-referendum-question-eby-1.4683919
======
kazinator
Justin Trudeau had electoral reform in his election platform; that was swept
under the rug when he came into power more deeply than Trump's build-the-wall-
and-make-`em pay-for-it.

First I'm hearing about this return of electoral reform. Is this coming from
the Feds as a way of distracting the B.C. public from the unfolding oil
pipeline boondoggle?

(And is this Canadian cruft even remotely on topic here, by the way.)

